# Beretta 92g sd



## Heath123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Have a beretta 92g sd from 2003 with stainless Wilson parts and crimson trace grips with orginal grips! Needing a value on this gun planning on taking it to a show this weekend thanks ! Also has 3 17rd mags!!


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Considering that people are getting away with selling plain used Glocks for 6 and 7 hundred right now, 8-9 should be easy to get. Was it put together and turned by WC or did someone do it at home?


----------

